# Getting and filling forms



## cal1nu (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi All,

Can someone please tell me how I can get the below #1 and have #2 and #3 filled out?:

1. My last 3 years attendance record. I called my employer and they told me they won't give out this information due to company's policy.

2. Human Resource Data Form with questions for my supervisor regarding my job. My supervisor was laid off and his manager retired. How can I contact them now and have this form filled out?

3. Neighbor Reference Form. Both of my neighbors on the left and right of my house foreclosed and moved away. The new neighbors moved in a week ago. I asked them if they could filled out the form. But they all told me they don't understand well enough to fill out the form for me.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what kind of agency is having you do a background investigation on yourself?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Bloodhound said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of agency is having you do a background investigation on yourself?


CMPSA


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Bloodhound said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of agency is having you do a background investigation on yourself?


No kidding....when I did backgrounds, I just went and knocked on the doors in the neighborhood.


----------



## cal1nu (Dec 17, 2007)

Just to clarify I'm not doing a background investigation on myself. They need to see my attendance record. They also gave me forms to give to my neighbor and supervisor to fill out about me.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cal1nu said:


> Just to clarify I'm not doing a background investigation on myself. They need to see my attendance record. They also gave me forms to give to my neighbor and supervisor to fill out about me.


Who ever "They" may be, their Background investigators should be doing all of this. This type of information is usually a part of the BI's job. Is this a bonafide LE organization or is this some private sector gig?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

With the BI's I have experienced, I gave them the contact info at most and they did the leg work. Maybe this is a money saving technique? Thanks Deval, candidates now have to do their own BI as well? lol


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm guessing a small time (security) agency. Just fill it out yourself, and sign Joe Blow Neighbor's name. I'm willing to bet if they are having YOU request that they fill out these forms, that they will not verify the responses. Worst case scenario - you don't get the job. Sounds like its not worth having anyway....:yellowcarded:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

> I asked them if they could filled out the form. But they all told me they don't understand well enough to fill out the form for me.


They understood enough to get a mortgage, but they can't fill out a neighbor reference form? Or were they refusing because they didn't know you long enough... Sounds like you got some REAL brain surgeons that moved in. This is a strange scenario you've laid out. Good luck


----------



## cal1nu (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm unable to edit the thread. It should say they don't understand english well enough so they can't fill the neighbor reference form.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

You're not answering their questions kid. These guys are spot on with their answers; you're doing your own BI and that don't pass the sniff test...


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Deuce said:


> You're not answering their questions kid. These guys are spot on with their answers; you're doing your own BI and that don't pass the sniff test...


It could be a case of multiple personalities. One personality is an IA investigator and the other is good cop accused of being on the take.


----------



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

This thread is becoming legendary.. I have seen it all now.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*


NBPD said:



This thread is becoming legendary.. I have seen it all now.

Click to expand...

When we find out hes an incestious dog fucker, it will be legendary.:wink_smile:*


----------



## cal1nu (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks all.


----------

